
Web Browsing on PinePhone Running ArchLinux - padraic7a
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqJOs0YwjwY
======
djsumdog
Seems pretty fast and powerful to be running a desktop browser and i3 (or
Sway?) on such a small device.

~~~
padraic7a
It looks like i3. It seems insanely fast for such a cheap device.

~~~
megous
And all that is without GPU acceleration enabled. ;)

